

The Biggest Problem with Google Glass - jsoverson
http://jarrodoverson.com/blog/the-one-biggest-problem-with-google-glass/

======
dm2
This "problem" can pretty easily be fixed with a more flexible frame and a
slim carrying case.

It's prototype hardware that you are critiquing. Google Glass is more than
just the hardware, it's the software and combination of technology involved.

The Glass "explorers" are for finding these types of MINOR issues and
reporting them to the Glass development team. Creating a lengthy blog post
(WITH THE SOLE PURPOSE OF DRIVING TRAFFIC TO YOUR BLOG) is basically useless
to the improvement of the product.

------
poopsintub
Look at this advanced technology that lets you do things you could have never
dreamt of years ago, yet there's always someone bitching.

